# 2010 Allez tire size



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 2010 Allez Elite Compact and I would like to know if anyone has run 25mm Gatorskins on the front. To my eye’s it looks like it would be close. I’m currently running 23mm Gatorskins and I’m wanting to try some 25’s, if they will fit.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jst1960 said:


> I have a 2010 Allez Elite Compact and I would like to know if anyone has run 25mm Gatorskins on the front. To my eye’s it looks like it would be close. I’m currently running 23mm Gatorskins and I’m wanting to try some 25’s, if they will fit.


FWIW the OP in this thread is running 28c Gatorskins on his Allez, so you should be fine with 25c's:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/allez-new-me-287549.html


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

PJ,
I’m not sure of the year in the other post, but the fork is not the same as on a 2010. The 2010 has more rake, not that that has anything to do with the width though.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jst1960 said:


> PJ,
> I’m not sure of the year in the other post, but the fork is not the same as on a 2010. The 2010 has more rake, not that that has anything to do with the width though.


Understood. I was offering it more as a FYI and agree that the 28c's might be a stretch. 

Only way to be sure is to ask your LBS or Spec, but I think you'd be fine with the 25c's. Different bike, but I run them on one of my Tarmacs no problem (Conti GP4000s's).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

25c tires are fine on the 2010 Allez... with the Mavic CXP-22... only issue is brake clearance with an inflated tire. gotta smash it through. I've put my wheeset/tires (CXP-22 with 25c) from my 2010 Secteur into the 2010 Allez


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Ted!
I'm looking at purchasing a Boyd Vitesse wheelset and running 25c tires. The Vitesse are 23mm wide which should be no problem. I think I will go to my LBS and see if a 23mm wide wheel with a 25c tire will work before I make my purchase.


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Like most manufacturers Specialized uses its own method of measuring tires which does not correspond to any reality I am aware of. The Specialized All Condition tires on my 2012 Allez Compact are marked as 23mm but actually they are 25mm and this is measured with a Vernier calipre.


----------

